
Show HN: Procedural level generator for my tower defense game - atum47
https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/1292738025156378625
======
hvidevold
I once attempted a TD using the same graphics as you :) but didn't get further
than a visual demo (as I usually do hehe..).

It's live at [https://emh.lart.no/github/yargled-
js/dist/](https://emh.lart.no/github/yargled-js/dist/) (might have to zoom out
due to a bug) and source is at [https://github.com/emnh/yargled-
js](https://github.com/emnh/yargled-js)

~~~
atum47
on my cellphone it didn't work very well, I'll look again on my computer in a
while.

To be 100% honest, even thought I love Kenny assets, I wrote a mapping so my
game could be texture agnostic.

this way it is easy to mod or to change the graphics completely.

------
atum47
If you liked this check out the video I made where I show the level generator
in details, also the game itself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg4oYA9ToZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg4oYA9ToZs)

------
atum47
Sure it would be nice to have an artist creating your assets or an environment
artist to design your level, but until this happens, procedural generation to
the rescue...

------
atum47
and also please, answer this to help me decide where to release the game:

[https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/129293563727285452...](https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/1292935637272854528)

